# Log splitter vibration question



## 62barsoom (Jan 26, 2020)

The old splitter here on the farm just got a new pump, atf, and filter. It is a 31 ton rated MTD 306 cc briggs motor. Runs and works great. Typically splits about a cord a week, oak, locust whatever I can find. Sharks like crazy I'm thing cylindrical vib mounts would help. Why are they built without them? Had to weld the mount for the motor back on last year after a weld broke. 
Thanks for the thoughts.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47 (Feb 26, 2020)

Is this a new issue or has it always done that? It shouldn't shake or vibrate more then any other small motor unless something has broken or fallen off. My guess is the fly wheel weights have come off or a cooling fin on the fly wheel has broken off.


----------



## arto_wa (Mar 18, 2020)

The engine probably has a fixed speed 3600 RPM, but it still should be adjustable with basic tools.
I made a minor adjustment on mine and it helped (6.5 HP Briggs), without any really noticeable difference in power.

Have you tried adjusting it down just slightly to see if that would help?


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 14, 2020)

Did it shake before the new pump was installed?

If so I would look at the shaft line up and/or lovejoy coupling.


----------

